# [gelöst] dvgrab findet keine Kamera

## boospy

Hallo

Ich wollte gestern von meiner HDVcam ein Video auf die Platte spielen. Leider bekam ich folgende Meldung:

```
dvgrab -f hdv -i -s0 -t

Error: no camera exists
```

Dmesg bringt:

```
dmesg | grep 1394

[  212.663400] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized
```

Ich glaube das ich noch das Paket "media-libs/libdc1394" nach installieren muß. Leider funktoniert das nicht ganz und ich bekomme von emerge ein Error.

emerge --info =media-libs/libdc1394-2.1.2 könnt ihr hier herunterladen. 

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen. Naja, vielleicht brauch ich das Paket ja garnicht...

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Sun Mar 28, 2010 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi boospy,

leider kann ein nicht Mitglied des Forums nicht auf deinen link zugreifen, sondern erhält folgenden Hinweis:

```

Der Zutritt zu dieser Seite ist Ihnen leider verwehrt. Sie besitzen nicht die notwendigen Zugriffsrechte, um diese Seite aufrufen zu können.
```

Insofern nicht sehr hilfreich, für sowas gäb's ja z.B. wgetpaste oder pastebin...  :Wink: 

Hast du im kernel auch schon den neuen Firewire-stack aktiviert, u. den alten deaktiviert?

Ist so empfohlen, wenn du nicht unter die zwingenden Ausnahmen fällst.

Schau mal nach den hinweisen (Link) aus meiner u.a. Kernel.conf - sehr informativ

Besagte media-libs/libdc1394 wirst du wohl brauchen, hab sie auch installiert.

```

FireWire driver stack (FIREWIRE)

CONFIG_FIREWIRE:

This is the new-generation IEEE 1394 (FireWire) driver stack

a.k.a. Juju, a new implementation designed for robustness and

simplicity.

See http://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration

for information about migration from the older Linux 1394 stack

to the new driver stack.

To compile this driver as a module, say M here: the module will be

called firewire-core.

Symbol: FIREWIRE [=m]

Prompt: FireWire driver stack

Defined at drivers/firewire/Kconfig:9

Depends on: PCI [=y] || BROKEN [=n]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

Selects: CRC_ITU_T [=y]

```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## boospy

Sorry, hab nicht mitbekommen das mein Link nur für Registrierte User geht, habs auf http://pastebin.com/ibBuRzjX geladen.

Laut deinen Angaben ist mein Kernel wohl richtig konfiuriert. Gut, dann brauch ich nur mehr das Paket.

lg

boospy

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo nochmal,

poste doch besser auch noch die Fehlerausgabe von dem erfolglosen emerge des paketes, + ggf enviroment gemäß Verweis der entsprechenden Fehlerausgabe.

Die info Fehlt zum Bug-tracking, oder versuch's mal bei Bugzlla, vielleicht gibt's da was das dir weiterhilft.

----------

## boospy

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poste doch besser auch noch die Fehlerausgabe von dem erfolglosen emerge des paketes, + ggf enviroment gemäß Verweis der entsprechenden Fehlerausgabe.

 

Ich hoffe das past so, und du kannst damit was anfangen. Ansonsten mußt halt mit mir ein wenig Gedult haben   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ausgabe von Emerge: http://pastebin.com/Bw2evejM

Kompletes Buildlog: http://pastebin.com/v73dfeCf

Enviroment: http://www.filedropper.com/libdc1394environment

lg

boospy

----------

## Randy Andy

Hm, Boospy.

Und du hast auch den alten Firewire-Stack deaktiviert?

meine kernel konfig sieht dann so aus, Firewire betreffend:

```

IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

```

Würde mal versuchen, falls du das so nicht gemacht hattest:

Kamera bzw. alle Firewire geräte abklemmen, neustarten, damit nicht eventuell ein 1394 kernel modul geladen wurde,

und dann nochmal versuchen das Paket zu compilieren.

Udev ist auch frisch genug, und du hast alle neuen .conf dateien /udev-rules akzeptiert (dispatch-conf) ?

Ansonsten fehlt mir nach entsprechender Durchsicht deiner logs + Bugzilla auch noch die passende Idee, sorry.

Andy.

----------

## boospy

Du musst mir wohl ein wenig weiter helfen. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das ich noch was altes hab. Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```
# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

# See the help texts for more information.

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set
```

Ich hab "The newer stack is recommended" niergens in der Config. System vor 4 oder 5 Tagen auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.

lg

boospy

----------

## Randy Andy

Ok boospy,

du arbeitest ja mit Kernel 2.6.31-r6, deshalb hab ich dir mal den part aus meiner alten kernel config mit der gleichen version copiert, und noch zwei weitere Zeilen damit du siehst wo's endet.

Entweder einfach austauschen, oder aber deinen kernel mit dem Gui z.B. xconfig  oder menuconfig neu configurieren, dann wirds deutlicher was du da alles selektiert hast...

Muss für Heute leider schluss machen, daher so knapp beschreiebn, hoffe du kommst klar

```

 IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# See the help texts for more information.

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=m

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

CONFIG_I2O=m

# CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES is not set

```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## boospy

Hallo

So, hab mich ne weile damit beschäftigt. Hab jetzt mal auf den neuen stable Kernel upgedratet (2.6.31-gentoo-r10). Jetzt geht noch weniger wie vorher. Folgende Konfigurationen habe ich versucht:

 * Einmal mit den neuen und alten Treibern http://www.filedropper.com/firewire

 * Einmal nur mit den neuen Treibern

 * Einmal nur mit den alten Treibern

Leider funktioniert es jetzt weniger wie vorher. Es wird kein einziges Modul geladen. Wenn ich versuche Module mit Modprobe zu laden (neuen Treiber) dann scheint es so als würden sie geladen werden. Wenn das dann mit Dmesg überprüft sind diese aber nicht vorhanden. 

Bei dem alten Treibern ists ziehmlich gleich. Aber da schreit er schon beim Laden der Module das sie nicht vorhanden wären. So ich versteh jetzt nur Bahnhof. Funktioniert überhaupt bei irgendjemanden Firewire? 

Auszug aus der Log wenn ich die Kamera einschalte:

```
Mar 14 18:11:33 darkbox kernel: [  745.829941] firewire_core: giving up on config rom for node id ffc1

Mar 14 18:11:33 darkbox kernel: [  746.229804] firewire_core: phy config: card 1, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5

Mar 14 18:11:34 darkbox kernel: [  746.753240] firewire_core: created device fw2: GUID 0000850001a06753, S100
```

Ein Device gibts wohl nicht mehr.

```
dvgrab -f hdv -i -s0 -t

raw1394 - failed to get handle: No such file or directory.
```

```
dmesg | grep firewire

[    1.299935] firewire_ohci 0000:06:03.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.357201] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:06:03.2, OHCI version 1.10

[    1.357773] firewire_ohci 0000:06:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.422094] firewire_ohci: Added fw-ohci device 0000:06:04.0, OHCI version 1.10

[    1.856554] firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 00023c015104549e, S400

[    1.921703] firewire_core: created device fw1: GUID 001e8c0000c02180, S400

[    1.945698] firewire_core: created device fw2: GUID 0000850001a06753, S100

[    1.945995] firewire_core: phy config: card 1, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5

[  745.829941] firewire_core: giving up on config rom for node id ffc1

[  746.229804] firewire_core: phy config: card 1, new root=ffc1, gap_count=5

[  746.753240] firewire_core: created device fw2: GUID 0000850001a06753, S100
```

Mit einer Ubuntu Livedisk funktioniert es. Die nimmt aber auch die alten Treiber. Laut Log sollten aber die neuen auch auf jeden Fall funktionieren. Zumindest interprediere ich das so.

```
Mar 14 18:22:16 ubuntu kernel: [  337.381622] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Mar 14 18:22:16 ubuntu kernel: [  337.393462] NOTE: The dv1394 driver is unsupported and may be removed in a future Linux release. Use raw1394 instead.

lsmod | grep 1394

dv1394                 25948  0

raw1394                32732  4

ohci1394               38576  3 dv1394

ieee1394               94660  3 dv1394,raw1394,ohci1394

```

lg

boospy

----------

## Suseberlin

...auf eine Frage, ob es überhaupt bei jemanden funktioniert... Ja.

Ich verwende allerdings bereits den 2.6.33-Kernel. Erst ab dieser Version habe ich den neuen Firewire-Stack benutzt, vorher hatte ich ebenfalls Probleme, die Kamera zum Laufen zu bewegen.

Deshalb würde ich empfehlen, erst einmal auf die alten Treiber zu setzen, da ja auch Dein dvgrab die raw1394 aufruft, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Der Zugriff als User ist mir im übrigen ohne Anpassung der UDEV-rules auch nicht gelungen, dies ging immer nur als root. Im Web kann man aber nachsehen, welche rules man dort anpassen muss.

Warum die libs nicht emerged werden... Da steht was mit yuv usw... Das ist ja das Format für die Wiedergabe für TV und so... Ich weiß aber gerade nicht, wo die libs da genau versteckt sind.

Hoffe, das hilft ein wenig weiter...

Suse

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Tja, was soll ich sagen, seit dem letzten Systemupdate funktioniert es. Wieso kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall nutze ich auch nur die alten Treiber und nicht die neuen. Jetzt läuft es. Und hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.   :Wink: 

lg

boospy

----------

